

Ask HN: your favourite server side JavaScript web framework? - Tichy

I really think JavaScript is the future, but I still haven't made the leap. Just wondering what people who did it are using? I have heard of Helma and AppJet, but that is about it. Oh, and node.js, of course, but I think it is not a complete framework. Also CouchDB, but I don't fully understand how they intend to host applications in the client, with verifications and all. I think some middleware might still be required (node.js might be perfect for that).
======
mvalente
Check out <http://commonjs.org/>

\-- MV

